# The Sage Recommendation



## madison (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't' have any experience with them before, so I am looking for  an insight from the current customers here on the forum before placing an order,
what do you think about their FO and EO? What is best they sell? Anything to avoid?
Thank you very much.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 25, 2019)

I use quite a few of their fo's in my products.  I have always been very pleased with them.  Their patchouli eo isn't as good as other suppliers (according to my customers - it smelled okay to me) and that is the only eo I've purchased from them.


----------



## lsg (Apr 25, 2019)

I have ordered from them in the past and was happy with the service and products.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 25, 2019)

I like the sage, their products and quality are quite good, and their customer service is very helpful. With all that being said, I find their shipping to be rather high, so only use them in a pinch.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 25, 2019)

They are a great company and my go-to for everything having to do with lip balms (their flavor oils are awesome). I also use some of their FOs. Here are some of my favorite FOs from them:

Ginger Milk
Green Tea
Intense Almond
Lily of the Valley
Love Spell
Myrrh
Relaxation
Somali Rose
White Ginger & Amber


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 25, 2019)

They few FOs I've used have been nice. Really like the huckleberry if you are into sweet fruit.
Doesn't really smell like a real huckleberry but its still really nice.

The only I didn't like is the intense almond, it has a really heavy plasticy/play doh smell.


----------



## madison (Apr 25, 2019)

Thank you SoaperForLife, Isg, jcandleattic, IrishLass, and Obsidian, I appreciate all your input.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2019)

Their FOs & EOs are top drawer. Also, I use their *fragrance calculator*  is a great helper. I use it for scents from other companies as well.

You can also get FREE shipping on *12 sample bottles* (1 oz) of FOs, EOs, Extracts, and Flavor Oils. I like everyone of the extracts and flavor oils I've ordered from them. Their Lip Balm bases are so good I like them almost as much as my own recipe and they sell well too.

Oh, I almost forgot... check out their *Recipes* and *Blog* for some really good tutorials and products to DIY.


----------



## madison (Apr 25, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Their FOs & EOs are top drawer. Also, I use their *fragrance calculator* for scents from other companies.


Thank you Zany, I checked it yesterday but  didn't know that about it.
Thank you for the additional information, I like the free shipping option for 12 sample variety bottles.
I'll check the blog and recheck the tutorials.


----------



## bonnyny (Apr 26, 2019)

I like them also and regularly use:

Baby Powder
Cherry Blossom
Green Tea
Honeysuckle
Tassi Lavender
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey
Old West
Sandalwood Vanilla


----------



## Andrew (Apr 26, 2019)

I have had great experiences with the sage's customer service.  They gave me a great deal on some soy wax when they discontinued it.  I do get all of my essential oils from Bulk Apothecary though and do not have experience with The Sage's EOs.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 26, 2019)

I think their fragrance oils are pretty good overall, although there are some hit and misses with their FOs just as there are with any other FO supplier. Their FO prices are often higher per ounce than prices for comparable FOs from other suppliers. But there are some FOs they have that aren't offered elsewhere. Also, if you want your FOs in glass bottles rather than plastic, you'll be happy with MMS.

I wish they allowed users to provide reviews. I also wish they would tone down the romantic overblown descriptions they use to describe fragrances -- it's really not helpful and can even be misleading. I'd prefer to see them give more tech info including IRFA guidelines, advice on acceleration, discoloration, and sticking power in soap, suggested usage rates, etc. (Nature's Garden is one of the leaders in that respect.

MMS does an excellent job of packaging an order. I also like that I can get a wide variety of supplies, ranging from specialty fats and oils to basic lotion making supplies to containers and bottles to colorants and fragrances. All have been good quality.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> I wish they allowed users to provide reviews. I also wish they would tone down the romantic overblown descriptions they use to describe fragrances -- it's really not helpful and can even be misleading. I'd prefer to see them give more tech info including IRFA guidelines, advice on acceleration, discoloration, and sticking power in soap, suggested usage rates, etc.


Oh, I hear that! I couldn't agree more! Maybe we should start an Email campaign??? BTW, check out the Fragrance Calc link (Post #8) to see usage rates for EOs/FOs. It covers most products we make and I've found it to be reliable. I've been using for years!


----------



## madison (Apr 26, 2019)

bonnyny said:


> I like them also and regularly use:
> 
> Baby Powder
> Cherry Blossom
> ...



 I have been looking for certain OMH  and cherry blossom, I am keeping some soap I bought almost a year ago scented with these  FO's . I tried different suppliers trying to get exact scents, didn't find it yet,  hope they are the ones. Thank you bonnyny



Andrew said:


> I have had great experiences with the sage's customer service.  They gave me a great deal on some soy wax when they discontinued it.  I do get all of my essential oils from Bulk Apothecary though and do not have experience with The Sage's EOs.


Thank you for the feedback Andrew.



DeeAnna said:


> I think their fragrance oils are pretty good overall, although there are some hit and misses with their FOs just as there are with any other FO supplier. Their FO prices are often higher per ounce than prices for comparable FOs from other suppliers. But there are some FOs they have that aren't offered elsewhere. Also, if you want your FOs in glass bottles rather than plastic, you'll be happy with MMS.
> 
> I wish they allowed users to provide reviews. I also wish they would tone down the romantic overblown descriptions they use to describe fragrances -- it's really not helpful and can even be misleading. I'd prefer to see them give more tech info including IRFA guidelines, advice on acceleration, discoloration, and sticking power in soap, suggested usage rates, etc. (Nature's Garden is one of the leaders in that respect.
> 
> MMS does an excellent job of packaging an order. I also like that I can get a wide variety of supplies, ranging from specialty fats and oils to basic lotion making supplies to containers and bottles to colorants and fragrances. All have been good quality.



I noticed the same thing about the description and prices of FO, I would like it more with detailed information the way NG and nurture do.  I too like the one place shopping, saves me extra shipping cost.  The excellent packaging is something to appreciate.
Thank you DeeAnna, great insight.



SoaperForLife said:


> I use quite a few of their fo's in my products.  I have always been very pleased with them.  Their patchouli eo isn't as good as other suppliers (according to my customers - it smelled okay to me) and that is the only eo I've purchased from them.


May I ask where do you get a good Patchouli EO, please? Do you like to share the FO you were very pleased with?
Thank you


----------



## Andrew (Apr 26, 2019)

madison said:


> May I ask where do you get a good Patchouli EO, please? Do you like to share the FO you were very pleased with?
> Thank you



Bulk Apothecary's patchouli is actually pretty great.  I use the dark.


----------



## madison (Apr 26, 2019)

Andrew said:


> Bulk Apothecary's patchouli is actually pretty great.  I use the dark.


Thank you, Andrew.


----------



## decisions (Apr 26, 2019)

Been ordering from MMS for years - Pixie Dust (though it's a mover), Lily of the Valley, Oatmeal Milk & Honey, essential oils, some packaging, lotion supplies.   Free shipping over $200.  My very first lotions were from their recipes 

I think they've trimmed their inventory quite a bit these past few months though.  I'm getting ready to place an order in the next couple of days and couldn't' find a couple of things.


----------



## madison (Apr 26, 2019)

decisions said:


> Been ordering from MMS for years - Pixie Dust (though it's a mover), Lily of the Valley, Oatmeal Milk & Honey, essential oils, some packaging, lotion supplies.   Free shipping over $200.  My very first lotions were from their recipes
> 
> I think they've trimmed their inventory quite a bit these past few months though.  I'm getting ready to place an order in the next couple of days and couldn't' find a couple of things.


Thank you decisions, I am in the process of placing my order, I noticed they don't have few things like cerabellina, and few waxes, but they still have plenty to order.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 28, 2019)

madison said:


> May I ask where do you get a good Patchouli EO, please? Do you like to share the FO you were very pleased with?


If I had to place an order today, I'd buy from Arizona Mad Oils.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> If I had to place an order today, I'd buy from Arizona Mad Oils.



*https://arizona-mad-oils.com/collections/all*


----------



## glendam (Apr 28, 2019)

madison said:


> I have been looking for certain OMH  and cherry blossom, I am keeping some soap I bought almost a year ago scented with these  FO's . I tried different suppliers trying to get exact scents, didn't find it yet,  hope they are the ones. Thank you bonnyny
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback Andrew.
> ...


I liked the dark patchouli from New Direction aromatics, and the Cherry blossom from Brambleberry.


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you SoaperForLife and Zany.
 I am curious what else you recommend from Arizona Mad Oils?


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

glendam said:


> I liked the dark patchouli from New Direction aromatics, and the Cherry blossom from Brambleberry.


Thank you glendam, I'll try them.


----------

